# [Configuration WiFi] Partage connexion Airport Express / Livebox



## Tiberix (21 Mars 2007)

Hello,

Voilà j'ai besoin d'un petit conseil des gourous du WiFi et des réseaux.
J'ai actuellement une config uration avec un Powerbook, une borne Airport Express sur ma chaine stéréo et (à l'autre bout de la pièce) ma Livebox.

Tout fonctionne parfaitement.

Mais... Pas en même temps.

Je ne parviens pour l'instant qu'à connecter le Powerbook sur la Livebox ou la borne Airport Express, sans pouvoir tout faire en même temps. Dans la mesure où je ne peux pas connecter par câble la borne Airport à la Livebox, il faudrait que je puisse partager les connexions en WiFi entre elles et là je coince. 

Ce que je voudrais donc pouvoir faire :

Internet -> Livebox -(WiFi)-> Airport -(WiFi)-> Powerbook

:rose: Help !!!? :rose:


----------



## zebulon35 (21 Mars 2007)

voir ici Configurer la connexion sur Mac (OS X)

paragraphe Configurer la connexion sur Mac (OS X)
je cite  :
"Le probl&#232;me qui se pose

La LB et la borne airport sont des dispositifs de diffusion Wifi. Ainsi, la LB vous envoie internet par wifi, si je puis m&#8217;exprimer ainsi, et la borne airport re&#231;oit votre musique et vos fichier &#224; imprimer par wifi.

Vous avez ainsi deux r&#233;seaux wifi diff&#233;rents: le r&#233;seau LB et le r&#233;seau airport. Chez moi le premier s&#8217;appelle "GF Wanadoo Paris" et le second "GF Apple Paris". Le probl&#232;me est que je ne peux pas &#234;tre connect&#233; aux deux &#224; la fois (il est impossible d&#8217;&#234;tre connect&#233; &#224; 2 r&#233;seaux Wifi &#224; la fois avec le m&#234;me ordinateur), je dois donc choisir de naviguer sur internet ou d&#8217;&#233;couter de la musique. Or quand je lance un long t&#233;l&#233;chargement de plusieurs heures, je ne peux pas me d&#233;connecter d&#8217;internet, et pendant ce temps je ne peux pas &#233;couter de la musique, c&#8217;est frustrant!

Une solution existe cependant. Vous la trouverez sur les forums: il s&#8217;agit de relier la borne Airport &#224; la LB, et de configurer tout &#231;a comme un r&#233;seau local. Seulement, chez moi les enceintes sont &#224; l&#8217;autre bout du salon par rapport &#224; la prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique (sur laquelle est branch&#233;e la LB). Donc, &#224; moins de supporter un cable ethernet au milieu du salon, je devais trouver une autre solution.

Cet article explique point par point comment mettre en oeuvre ma solution."

@+


----------

